# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  12-18 INCHES OF SNOW TONIGHT!!!!...forget fall...winter is here.....A Basn and Loveland are talking about opening in 2 weeks....its coming down fast and furious as I look out my window right now

## MIke R

12-18 INCHES OF SNOW TONIGHT!!!!...forget fall...winter is here.....A Basn and Loveland are talking about opening in 2 weeks....

its coming down fast and furious as I look out my window right now

----------


## rivertrash

We got photos from our property manager this morning showing all the roofs in BC covered.  She said Leadville got a foot last night and that it was supposed to snow through the weekend in BC.  Guess we missed the Aspens!

----------


## JoshA

Cool! I'll be in Boulder in a few weeks. Maybe catch some ski time.

----------


## MIke R

> Cool! I'll be in Boulder in a few weeks. Maybe catch some ski time.



Josh..let me know..I'll join ya...it will probaby be only Loveland or A basin...and limted terrain...but so what?....good enough!!


RT...yeah...I dont know how many leaves will be left by the time you get here....its pretty wild out there right now with wind and snow..cant imagine the leaves will stay on the trees for very long

----------


## JoshA

Miker, I'll let you know if it looks like it will work out. Usually Loveland and Keystone compete to be first to open with snow guns but 18 inches from the sky will surely help. Definitely a time for rock skis or rentals.

----------


## MIke R

Keystone has no interest in that anymore...its between Loveland and A Basin ...and A Basin has guns now

----------


## JoshA

> A Basin has guns now



Say it ain't so!!!

----------


## MIke R

its so...since last year....

----------


## JoshA

Fancy base lodge? **Shudder** Condos?

----------


## MIke R

oh God no....its still ol school... it still has the best lodge bar around.... it still scares the foo foo tourists and wannabe's away....there still are no houses or condos anywhere near it...its still raw and beautiful..and its still my favorite place to go

----------


## JoshA

Good. They need to keep one old school place intact. It's not like there's a lack of ski terrain with all the amenities in Colorado. Vail resorts doesn't need to add another Disneyland on the Continental Divide. Mad River Glen of the West.

----------


## MIke R

> . Mad River Glen of the West.



you got that right

----------


## MIke R

a fun thing to do is go to the top of Palavacini with a few beers on a sunny day after youve gotten all your runs in for the day.... and watch all the macho men chicken out....LOL

----------


## MIke R

gettin back to the storm...currently.....white out conditions and about 6-8 inches on the ground so far....

I've never seen it this intense in September

----------

